# am I the only one with a big chi?



## crazy dog mom (Feb 26, 2009)

I was reading another thread regarding weight and I realized that my chi is quite a bit bigger than most. I looked at the weight chart and if I'm reading it right than it's not expected that a 12 week old chi should weigh any more than 45 oz. Mine weighs 52 ounces, (3 pounds 4 oz.) and at every age on the chart since I've had her she has weighed more than the upper limit for that age (I don't know what her weight was at any point before I got her).

I guess she's going to be pretty big for a chi. Does anyone have a guess as to how big she might get based on her 12 week weight? Has anyone else had a chi as big as her?


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

people normally say double the 12 wk weight for the adult weight
so it is saying she is 6 8 ounces i dont really go by this as its never worked for me LOL


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

If the formula does work, she'll be less than 7 pounds. The breed standard is 2-6 lbs. but I know of more chi's that are 5-8 lbs. My niece has an eleven pound, gorgeous, big boned fluffy chi. He is a purebred and his parents were an average size. It does happen. I wouldn't worry as there are so many different weights, bone structure, body size, etc. etc. We did start walking Riku every day and he lost over a pound. The vet says he is just a bigger boned chi.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

They say double 12 week age so approx 7lbs. My Rocky is 6.9lbs. Believe me they are better slightly bigger, less fragile. Id rather have a bigger chi than something too tiny!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

jamoka is a fatty and he's , 8lbs justice is 9lbs


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I tried the Chart 3 different ages and 3 times it was wrong. lol 
So I no longer believe it. But I still want to see what it says about him.


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

mine is 2lbs 13oz at 11 weeks. according to the charts that would put him bigger than I think he will be. I'm guessing mine to be 5-6lbs as the parents are and all the previous litters are now full grown at about 6. Mine was the runt when born though at 3oz. 
I dont know how people do the 2-3lb full grown ones. it's just soooooo little! lol


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i have a little one here who is 3 pounds at 6 months and i always worry about her now the biggest chihuahua i have is 5 1/2 pounds, i do prefer them to be a least 4 1/2 to 5 1/2 i think they less worry to me


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Zero is 9lbs...and not even a year...ugh my big chihuahua...


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

9 pounds is still a tiny dog. 

I honestly wish mine was bigger. I'm always worried I'm gonna hurt her somehow. She's about 3.5 to 4 pounds.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

My Babs was 13 wks when we brought her home and she weighed 3.5 lbs. Now she is 19 mos old and 7.2. Lovee was 8 wks old when we brought her home and 3.7 lbs, now she is 7 mos and 8.8 lbs. The trend since Paris and Tinkerbell has been to breed quite small chis and that is what gets the most attention. However, there are still quite a few breeders that get larger than 6 lbs dogs. They aren't AKC show quality when they weigh more than 6 lbs but make great, sturdy little pets.


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

My Kobi is a whopping 9.5lbs at 1 yr old, but he really needs to go on a diet I think. He doesn't exactly look fat, but I think he could stand to lose some weight. Butters is 5.5 months old and weighs 4lbs.


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

chi-chi is 9 or 10 lbs.... he's not fat... he's just larger than other chi's. I like that though to be honest. I wory less about him


----------



## crazy dog mom (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, this really does make me feel better. I was thinking her weight was really strange for a chi, but now I see it's not so unusual. I guess it does make it easier that she's tough and hardy!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

As I said, I like the fact that chi-chi is a little bit bigger. The only way I would really worry is if it seemed like she was fat. Some chi's are just larger than others


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> They say double 12 week age so approx 7lbs. My Rocky is 6.9lbs. Believe me they are better slightly bigger, less fragile. Id rather have a bigger chi than something too tiny!



I agree. The breeder I visited for a playdate had one chi pup that was soooooo small. It looked like a hamster blur (I couldn't see it because she was running so fast). I tried picking her up once and she squirmed so much that i was terrified I was going to drop her or squish her in my efforts NOT to drop her. Good grief. I was terrified and didn't try to pick her up again. I think the breeder said she was 12 weeks and 1 lb 2 oz.

My personal preference is for the bigger boned chis. I love, love, love a furry one with a fat little tail, a thick ruff around his or her neck, and short ears and nose. There's a beautiful one featured on YouTube called Pablo. His owner posts vids of him playing with his "sister" Ramses the doberman. The Pablo and Ramsey channel...lol...I'm addicted.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

My girl is 9lbs.


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Reading the weights of everyone else's chis make me feel like mine is a monster. Cabo is 1 yr and 3 months and he weighed in at 12 lbs at his last appointment. He is very slender but is also tall and solid. My vet even argued that there is no way that he can be chi because "they don't get any bigger than 6 lbs", according to her. Even after I explained to her that he was considered a "deer head" chi she still refused to listen, claiming that he just had to be an Italian Greyhound or Whippet. I have looked at picture after picture of both breeds and see absolutely NO comparison to my baby boy.


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

IowasAngel said:


> Reading the weights of everyone else's chis make me feel like mine is a monster. Cabo is 1 yr and 3 months and he weighed in at 12 lbs at his last appointment. He is very slender but is also tall and solid. My vet even argued that there is no way that he can be chi because "they don't get any bigger than 6 lbs", according to her. Even after I explained to her that he was considered a "deer head" chi she still refused to listen, claiming that he just had to be an Italian Greyhound or Whippet. I have looked at picture after picture of both breeds and see absolutely NO comparison to my baby boy.


That doesn't sound too huge to me. Especially since my dog weighs about 10 lbs....


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus weighed 2 lbs 4 ozs at 6 weeks. She is now 7 months old and weighs 8 lbs. She is healthy though. Her body looks wonderful, not overweight or underweight, she just has a bigger body.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I think Jago is about 8lb, not sure, it's not something I think about! Compared to lil Rosie he is big, but more often I look at him and think what a little lad he is 

Barbara x


----------



## Cyndi (Jun 4, 2008)

i have one that's ten and one that twelve. It doesn't sound bad to me. I really prefer the larger ones. My ideal is around five pounds though. I try not to think too hard about Jake and Lily who are around three. I did see a chi at work yesterday that was 1.8 pounds at six months. Made my jake look a giant. Sweetest dog in the universe but i couldn't have one that small.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Boy, their weight can be all over the place! I've had three Chis, one weighed four pounds, one weighed 12 pounds, and Kozanna weighs six pounds. First two were AKC registered. Kozanna is a puppy mill rescue, but purported to be full Chi with papers that we never received, of course. She does look like a Chihuahua.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

My guess is that breeding is not an exact science. Even though you breed the same two dogs together twice, does not mean you will get the same number of pups, colors or sizes. My Lovee's (8.2 lbs) mom is only 7lbs her dad is only 4.5 and she had two siblings, which were both bigger than her at birth, one is 4.5 and the other 3.5. Lovee isn't overweight but she is a good 1.5inch taller than Babs. Her legs are very long and much heavier that Babs. Babs has such delicate feet and legs, I worry about her breaking something, but Lovee has good sturdy legs. Theyhold up to Babs chewing on them quite well. lol


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Harley was 6.9 lbs at his neuter appointment but I know he has grown since then and would say he is probably closer to 8-9 lbs now. Simon is probably about 4-5 lbs at 5 months. If the calculation is correct, Simon will be about 6 lbs full grown. No matter to me what size they are, I love them just the same.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper is 8lbs 5 oz @ 7 months old!


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't have much experience with the weight chart, but just to give you another example- My boy was exactly 3.3lb at 3 months, but is now 5.5-5.8lb fully grown. So that's almost double. His weight may still fluctuate a bit though, since he has different habits in the winter vs. summer.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

Toby is a lean 11.2 pounder. he is a big boy. very nice looking if I say so myself. Sasha we have had for four months today and she is 9.2 pounds. she is overweight tho and should be around 7 the vet said. We will have to start her on an exercise plan!!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I just weighed our Faith today and she came in at 6.9 lbs and she'll be 4 years old in May. She can stand to lose a little weight and I have her on a nice walking schedule to slim her up just a tad.


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

My roommate's boyfriend has a chi that's almost twice the size of my 5.5lb furbaby. I've never seen a chihuahua that big before and I definitely prefer one I can carry around. With three small children in the house though, its easier to only have to worry about one being tiny enough to get hurt. She's usually by my side though. We haven't had any issues with the kids.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Both my boys are over the standard weight. Radar is 7 pounds and Rebel is at 9 pounds.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

bam weighed 2.5lbs when i brougth him home at 8 weeks, then around 3lbs at 12 weeks. He now weighs around 8lbs. he still feels tiny to me


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

It's funny to see them grow  My Oliver is 11 months now, but I can still remember the days that I could scoop him up with my palm, no effort necessary. A little later and I needed to carry him more on my arm... and now he gets carted around like a football hahah (carefully, of course). 

My previous neighbour had two Chis who must have been at least 12lb, but I'd say closer to 15lb as they were the size of my mother's schnauzer/poodle mixes. One of them certainly looked all Chihuahua to me, but the other had a strange colour and look to him, so I wasn't sure. 

I like the bigger Chis, and I'm actually more of a big dog person myself (as soon as I get a house with a yard, I'm getting a doberman or greyhound), but part of the reason why I got a Chihuahua in the first place was because a small dog made the most sense for my lifestyle. If Ollie had grown bigger than his 5.5-5.8lb then I might have been a bit disappointed. I'm hoping to get a second one soon, and I'm probably going to aim for a 4lb (or so) girl. You can bring your dog to a lot of places in Montreal, and there's lots of great streets for walking, so having little ones just makes it easier I think.


----------



## amsiegmund (Sep 24, 2020)

My Piper is 15 lbs-







This is Piper at about 6 months- she’s 15 lbs Now at 2 years old. ( vet says she’s about 1 lb over weight)


----------



## amsiegmund (Sep 24, 2020)

amsiegmund said:


> My Piper is 15 lbs-
> View attachment 56218
> This is Piper at about 6 months- she’s 15 lbs Now at 2 years old. ( vet says she’s about 1 lb over weight)


----------



## amsiegmund (Sep 24, 2020)

amsiegmund said:


> View attachment 56219


Here she is now😍


----------



## Brookelynn5511 (Sep 24, 2020)

I have been wondering if I'm the only person with huge chihuahua babies! Apparently not! One of mine is 12 lbs at 3 years old and his brother is 19 lbs at 2 years old. They are legitimate brothers that I got from the same person. Their parents and other siblings are all under 8 pounds. I just so happen to get the 2 extra special ones! I have a hard time convincing people that they are chihuahuas though. 😂 They are a lot more playful than my tiny 5 lb chihuahua was but still cuddly, loving lap dogs (the youngest/biggest sleeps on my shoulder) Both are long hair and beautiful. I love them so much! 💙 New here so trying to figure out how to post pictures.


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

I know this post is old but had to chime in. Chico is 10 years old pure bred long hair Chi. Both his parents were about the same size he is now. He weighs between 10 and 11 pounds. He is fed 1/2 cup of food daily split between breakfast and dinner. He goes outside to potty four times a day and get a piece of food kibble for pee and a one inch piece of beggin strip for poop. During our lunch he sits patiently waiting for his food. He is always hungry. So he gets either a piece of his kibble or one little cheerio. Vet says his weight is perfect. Don't worry about your pup whatever his weight. As long as he is healthy that is what matters. Just love his as he is.


----------

